# Gerber baby food wine



## wineista (Sep 19, 2011)

So I am still a newbie when in comes to wine making, but thought that this would be a great idea. People use fruit puree, which is exactly what baby food is with out additives. I priced fruit puree (49 oz about $20) versus baby food (62 oz about $5) and decided to go for it! 

I used Gerber tropical fruit flavor, sugar, etc to SG 1.090


I just started a 1 gallon batch today so will update as I go along...


----------



## winemaker_3352 (Sep 19, 2011)

Welcome aboard!!!

Very interesting - let us know how it turns out..


----------



## robie (Sep 19, 2011)

Definitely sounds interesting. Why not! Let us know how it turns out.


----------



## bebe (Sep 20, 2011)

Very curious indeed!

What is the recipe that you used and did you use any preservatives? I have a TON of baby food left over from my daughter and this might be exactly what I'm looking for! (Especially since my family loves to make homemade wine - its almost like a competition!)

I don't want to use too many preservatives - hopefully just baby food, sugar, water, and yeast, but I'm new to this so I'm not quite sure what to do!


----------



## SarahRides (Sep 20, 2011)

Hmmmmmmm, interesting! Definitely never thought about fermenting baby food!

My family might wonder what I am doing with a closet full of baby food.......... (I have no kids)


----------



## wineista (Sep 21, 2011)

*RE:*



bebe said:


> Very curious indeed!
> 
> What is the recipe that you used and did you use any preservatives? I have a TON of baby food left over from my daughter and this might be exactly what I'm looking for! (Especially since my family loves to make homemade wine - its almost like a competition!)
> 
> I don't want to use too many preservatives - hopefully just baby food, sugar, water, and yeast, but I'm new to this so I'm not quite sure what to do!



I am also very new to making wine, so I just make it up as I go along after doing some research online and figure I will learn by trial and error. This is what I have done so far:

*1 gallon recipe:*
10- 8oz containers of baby food (80 oz total)
<I used "tropical" which is guava, pineapple, mango, apple, passion fruit>
water to 1 gallon (about 10 cups)
sugar to SG of 1.090-1.100 (about 3 cups)
1 pkg yeast 
1 tsp yeast nutrient
1/8 tsp tannin 
1 tsp bentonite
1/2 tsp pectic enzyme 
1/4 tsp acid blend
1 campden tablet (crushed)

I dissolved the bentonite in about 2 cups of warm water first, then added all other ingredients except yeast & nutrient and let sit for 24 hrs. Then the yeast and nutrient were added. 

My starting SG was 1.100 on 9/19/11
I just checked it about an hour ago and it is at 1.050
I will probably rack it to my secondary tonight or tomorrow am when it reaches 1.030 ish
Then I plan to just let it sit and figure out if I will need another fining agent after sitting a month or two... 

any suggestions I am open, like I said this is only my 4th batch of wine I have tried so far and the first batch that is completely my own recipe. The others I just took bits and pieces from other recipes that I read online.


----------



## LJPelletier (Nov 26, 2011)

wineista said:


> So I am still a newbie when in comes to wine making, but thought that this would be a great idea. People use fruit puree, which is exactly what baby food is with out additives. I priced fruit puree (49 oz about $20) versus baby food (62 oz about $5) and decided to go for it!
> 
> I used Gerber tropical fruit flavor, sugar, etc to SG 1.090
> 
> ...



Gerber tropical fruit might make a good wine...

imagine using strained peas or something? lol


----------



## Minnesotamaker (Nov 26, 2011)

The best part is you can drink this wine without putting your teeth in.


----------



## Duster (Nov 27, 2011)

I think I might try this. Just a reminder for those who may have little ones around, just get the nipple on the right bottle
LOL


----------



## wineista (Dec 3, 2011)

If you do try this wine, I would use less baby food... I ended up with a ton of lees and not much wine. Other than that it turned out well!


----------



## snowgirl812001 (Aug 14, 2012)

That sounds awesome!! I have leftover babyfood as well, and am just getting into this wine making stuff. I haven't made any yet, still researching to learn more first, but this is a great idea. So, how much babyfood would you say to use then?


----------



## cohenhouse77 (Dec 12, 2012)

How did the flavor fare? Did it stay close to the original? I remember eating Gerber Chiquita Banana as a snack when I was 18 because that stuff is SO GOOD! You might be on to something here!


----------



## JohnT (Dec 13, 2012)

Not to be critical, but I do have one question... 


*WHY??????*


----------



## ks810 (May 2, 2013)

What about using it to backsweeten? I would think that it cut down on the lees. Not too sure how hard it would be to clear, though.


----------



## JohnT (May 2, 2013)

Again, not to be too critical, but WHY???

I would not eat baby food let alone drink it!


----------

